# what type of glue for this??



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the Bail on my spinning reel pulled out of its hole....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jim I had that happen once. I removed the bail wire and fish it without one. Works fine. Hasn’t had a bail wire on it in several years now. 

Not sure what kind of glue.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

New bail.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

gonna try and solder it in there. just saw they want 51 bucks for a replacement..... the whole new reel is only from 129 - 199 lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i pulled out of a hole last night but didn't need any glue.

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Realtor said:


> gonna try and solder it in there. just saw they want 51 bucks for a replacement..... the whole new reel is only from 129 - 199 lol


Stick it with JB weld.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i pulled out of a hole last night but didn't need any glue.
> 
> jack


Allright Jack!!
Did you show her your “Oh Face”?


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

a dab of epoxy should work if nice and clean


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Bob Smith super glue. Its the gap building glue. Its strong.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Reckon scoring the surfaces would help?*

Tiny scratches would give the glue something to grab onto. A tiny drill bit for the inside and 100 grit carborundum paper on the bail wire. It must be squeaky clean. Good luck, Repair parts are dear.

If you go bail less, fill the hole with JB Weld.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

solder did NOT work, but I uses some hot glue from a rod top repair kit, it seems pretty sturdy, but before I pay 51 bucks for a new bail wire, I'll replace the reel for 129... It has ALOT of fish to its credit anyways... everything from Tuna to hardtails... I got my money out of this and a lot more....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim make a manuel pickup out of the reel. If you do and get use to it you will never go back to a bail.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that a Spheros?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Is that a Spheros?


yes


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What size? I might have a bail somewhere on my workbench.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe carefully applied gorilla snot (3M yellow weatherstrip adhesive).


----------

